# Soy bean field for doves?



## NWGAdeer (Aug 24, 2008)

Will doves come to a cut soybean field like they will cut millet?  The fields we hunt had millet last year and the doves were everywere but this year they planted soy beans. Whats yalls experience?


----------



## General Lee (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been to some good shoots over soybeans.........


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had good hunts over mowed cotton. It really depends on the weather and what other food is available at the time. They'll eat soybeans but it's not their first choice if theirs still corn or peanuts around.


----------



## Mlrtime (Aug 25, 2008)

Soybeans won't be harvested until 2nd maybe 3rd season.

There were absolutely zero birds on our soybean field after harvest last year, but it was a bad year all around Taylor county for birds from what i heard.


----------



## CAL (Aug 25, 2008)

Never have seen birds on a soybean field.There is a lots I have never seen.


----------



## little rascal (Aug 25, 2008)

*You must be*

hunting Hutchins place!!


----------



## ChuckyBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have had success over cut soybeans late in the year.


----------



## little rascal (Aug 26, 2008)

*okay*

so maybe you ain't huntin Hutchins? He had corn last year and didn't cut it, wasn't ready. This year he planted some Millet(may not be ready), and Soybeans. If the Millet ain't ready it will be a Silo hunt again!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive hunted over peanuts and cotton for dove. They were great, but it was the 2nd season.


----------



## NWGAdeer (Aug 26, 2008)

Well i went and checked out the soybean fields and not much was flying. Then i went back to a hay field that was cut a few weeks ago and about 20 or so took flite! Guess i know were we will be opening day!


----------

